# DF: New Japanese MMA Promotion VOLTAGE To Implement PRIDE Rules With Elbows



## Clark Kent (Oct 28, 2010)

*New Japanese MMA Promotion VOLTAGE To Implement PRIDE Rules With Elbows
By snakerattle79 - 10-25-2010 02:40 AM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

New Japanese MMA Promotion VOLTAGE To Implement PRIDE Rules With Elbows | Steve Rattlesnake

On November 27th at Differ Ariake in Tokyo a new MMA promotion called VOLTAGE will hold their first event.

The rules for the promotion will be PRIDE rules (without the 10 minute first round) plus elbows. Soccer kicks, stomps, knees to the head of a grounded opponent, and elbows will all be legal.

This promotion seems to put heavy focus on the fighters and their lives. They make it a clear point that they are producing videos/documentaries on the fighters and their way of life, with all of its dark and light days.

Their first event will have a fight between undefeated GRABAKA fighter Ryota Masuda and Yasuhiro Kanayama, and BJJ black belt Tetsuya Kondo is planned to make his MMA debut at the event as well.

They already have a couple of videos up on fighters on their website.

Looking at the first card thus far their level is below Pancrase, DEEP, Shooto, etc. Around HEAT if they can find 1-2 fighters who are somewhat known.


Read More...


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds promising, I'll have to find a way of watching it though.


----------

